# Using Braid



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

How many of us when we are going to wrap a rod think about the placements and size of the guides. Do we always think in the old traditional sense, always think monofiliment line. Most of us do. If you are going to use braid, like Power Pro, Fireline and others we have to think about a different setup. We can use a smaller size reel to handle the same amount of line as a bigger spinning reel. If you go to the Fuji site, or have a chance to obtain one of their manuals, do it.

What Fuji has done for the use of braid is to make a line of guides called New Concept Low Riders which were made especially for the use of braid lines. If you notice the newer Daiwa spinning reels, they have a slant look of the spool axis towards the rod. This slant is used to determine where the first guide will be set. Take the reel you are going to use on the rod you are building, or modifying for using braid, mount it on the rod, now lay the spool axis along a straight edge and se where the spool axis crosses the rod. This is where your first, or choker guide should be. Fuji also reccommends that the guide be a size 20, or smaller.

I have used this method and the wind knot occurance is almost nil. Also, you can simulate the Low Rider guides, by carefully using other style of guides to keep your cost down.

Here is the Fuji guide site, lt's of info

http://www.anglersresource.net/ar/product.html

Lining up the reel spool axis to first guide


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Good Info!*

On placing and sizing that gathering guide!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

When I laid out my first rod with lowriders I used the same technique (Tom K's from Rodbuilding.org). I now think that exercise is better suited to high frame new concept where the optimal "line through the center of each guide" is achievable. With the lowriders it is not . . . 

Fuji is recommending a flat 120cm (47¼") from reel stem to gatherer guide for rods longer than 11 feet in their Guide spec book now. There is a formula to adjust the spacings for the rest of the guides for differing rod lengths and butt lengths.

See page 31 of the Fuji 2006 Catalog
*http://www.fujitackle.com/catalog/guidespec.pdf*


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Sgt Slough thanks for your comments. I have never used "Low Riders" guides, but I have simulated the same concept using Pac Bay guides, and reversing the first or gathering eye, size 20. I have converted 3 - 15', 3pc center pin float rods, rated 20 to 30 grams into ultra-lite surf rods for throwing light lures in the surf, or off the beach.

The concept works great when using braid. What I did was remove all the float rod guides off the first 2 sections of the rod. The picture shows where I placed the first guide when I was using a Daiwa Laguna 2000 series spinning reel. This reel was unsuitable for the rod when using 20# Power Pro, I would spool the reel.

So I obtained a 3500 series Laguna, and I had to remove the first guide from the butt and place on the second section just above the ferrule, and rest the guides on the second section. The reel balances well with the rod and holds close to 300 yds of 20# PP.

My wind knots have greatly been reduced, and the only time I get one is when I am trying to cast short distances, and not checking the spool when I start to retrieve.

I pulled up the Fuji site you posted, but it was mainly Japanese, I have the information at home in English which is what I used for reference when laying out the rods.

One thing, it sure makes a difference when using braid.


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

nomadfl said:


> ...............
> My* wind knots *have greatly been reduced, and the only time I get one is when I am trying to cast short distances, and not checking the spool when I start to retrieve.
> 
> .............


Sorry, but what do you mean by "wind knots"?

Thanks


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

wind knots are caused when line is not tightly wound on the spool of a spinning reel...the line spills off the reel too fast and knots up...it is solved by tighter winding and by not casting too hard into the wind...


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks!
I only use conventional so didn't know. 
So now I have learnt another advantage.......


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Cor said:


> Thanks!
> I only use conventional so didn't know.
> So now I have learnt another advantage.......


You may or may not be at an advantage, I have conventionals, which I only use for bait fishing....if it's lure fishing , I only use spinning (fixed spools) for ease of retrieval . Throwing lures with a CT style is not my sport.


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

nomadfl, I was just stirring a bit. 

As a matter of interest, I fish lures only, Irons & surface plugs with conventional reels. 

Only now are we beginning to see the occasional spinning reel being used as previously these were just not considered suitable to catch strong fish.

That perception is changing.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Cor said:


> Only now are we beginning to see the occasional spinning reel being used as previously these were just not considered suitable to catch strong fish.
> 
> That perception is changing.


Some of the higher end distance casting spinning reels have 40lb+ drags in a 18 - 22 ounce package.

The common belief that conventionals hold a blanket advantge over spinners in fish-stopping / controling power, drag strength and casting ability is being relegated to the status of, as we say here, an "old wives tale."


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Cor said:


> nomadfl, I was just stirring a bit.
> 
> As a matter of interest, I fish lures only, Irons & surface plugs with conventional reels.
> 
> ...


I have a Okuma Epixor EFS 50, and one year I had it mounted on a 12' 2 oz. rated surf rod. I hooked into a tarpon off the beach using lures, the reel and the rod handled real good until after the second jump ....I was cut off I figured by his gill plate. The rod was arced, and the drags in the reel worked smoothly. I only use spinning for lure fishing.


----------

